# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γκουλτιανς δεν κλωσσούν τα αυγά

## goshalim

Φετος για πρωτη φορα εχω παρει ενα ζευγαρι γκουλτιαν. Πριν απο 15 μερες μου εχουν κανει μια γεννα με 7 αυγα αλλα ποτε δεν εκατσε το θυληκο να τα εποασει. Τα εχω αφαιρεσει απο την φωλια και το θυληκα αρχισε παλι να γεναει ,Εκανε αλλα 5 αυγα αλλα και παλι δεν εκατσε.

Μηπως καποιος φιλος μπορει να μου πει τι μπορει να πηγαινει στραβα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Γεια σου φιλοε Γιωργο....

Απο οτι ξερω τα gouldian finch ειναι δυσκολα στην αναπαραγωγη.Τα περισσοτερα gouldian αυτο κανουν...δεν καθονται να κλωσισουν.

Ενας τροπος ειναι να παρεις ενα ζευγαρακι απο αλλο ειδος παραδισιου και να βαλεις τα αυγα των gouldian ετσι ωστε να τα επωασουν εκεινα.

Αυτο θα το κανεις ομως οταν τα αλλα παραδεισια κανουν αυγα.*ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ!!!ΜΗΝ* τα βαλεις μαζι τα αυγα των gouldian με τα αυγα των αλλον παραδεισιων γιατι μπορει να το καταλαβουν και να παρατησουν τα μικρα των gouldian!!!

Αυτα απο μενα......Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

Φιλικα,
Ευθυμης

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τι φωλιά έχεις βάλει;Που τα έχεις βάλει είναι ήσυχο το μέρος;Τα πουλάκια ήταν ζευγάρι η τα έβαλες εσύ;Πόσο καιρό είναι μαζί το ζευγάρι;Έχει δέσει;Το βράδυ κοιμούνται μαζί στη πατήθρα η το καθένα σε διαφορετικό μέρος;Είναι η πρώτη γέννα για το θηλυκό αν ξέρεις;Τι ηλικία έχει το ζευγάρι μήπως είναι μικρό ακόμα;

----------


## Windsa

> Τι φωλιά έχεις βάλει;Που τα έχεις βάλει είναι ήσυχο το μέρος;Τα πουλάκια ήταν ζευγάρι η τα έβαλες εσύ;Πόσο καιρό είναι μαζί το ζευγάρι;Έχει δέσει;Το βράδυ κοιμούνται μαζί στη πατήθρα η το καθένα σε διαφορετικό μέρος;Είναι η πρώτη γέννα για το θηλυκό αν ξέρεις;Τι ηλικία έχει το ζευγάρι μήπως είναι μικρό ακόμα;


Σωστός ο Κωνσταντίνος, απάντησε μας σε ερωτήσεις αυτές για να μπορούμε να σου βοηθήσουμε.

Τα gouldian σπανια κάθονται στα αυγά από πρώτη γεννα...ειδικά αν είναι στρεσαρισμένα η ταϊσμένα από θετούς γονείς (δεν έχουνε τόσο έντονο ενστινκτο για φροντίδα μικρών). Υπάρχει περίπτωση θα σου κάνουν ακόμα 2-3 γενες και θα κάτσουν στη τέταρτη (έτσι έγινε στο δικό μου ζευγάρι)... Καμια φορα είναι αρκετό να μεταφέρεις το κλουβί στο πιο ήσυχο μέρος και απλά μην τους ενοχλείς και μην περνάς μπροστά στο κλουβί (μονο τάισμα και καθαρισμό)...

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε ακόμα τις συνθήκες αναπαραγωγής του ζευγαριού σου, να σου πω πως ο γενικός κανόνας στα γκούλντιανς είναι ότι συμπεριφέρονται καλύτερα ως γονείς από τον 2ο χρόνο της ζωής τους.
Το ευκολότερο είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις παραμάνες άλλου είδους και έτσι να διαφθείρεις και εσύ με την σειρά σου τα ένστικτα του πανέμορφου αυτού πουλιού.
Με υπομονή και κατάλληλες συνθήκες όμως, μπορεί και το ίδιο το γκούλντιαν να γίνει άριστη παραμάνα σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.
Χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε λοιπόν λεπτομέριες για το τι φταίει, φρόντισε να της παρέχεις αρκετές πηγές ασβεστίου για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες τις λόγω των συνεχόμενων γεννών.

----------


## goshalim

> Τι φωλιά έχεις βάλει;Που τα έχεις βάλει είναι ήσυχο το μέρος;Τα πουλάκια ήταν ζευγάρι η τα έβαλες εσύ;Πόσο καιρό είναι μαζί το ζευγάρι;Έχει δέσει;Το βράδυ κοιμούνται μαζί στη πατήθρα η το καθένα σε διαφορετικό μέρος;Είναι η πρώτη γέννα για το θηλυκό αν ξέρεις;Τι ηλικία έχει το ζευγάρι μήπως είναι μικρό ακόμα;


Καλημερα , να παρουμε τα πραγματα με την σειρα αφου ειναι πολλες και οι ερωτησεις.

Καταρχας να πω οτι τα πουλια τα εχω παρει απο ενα φιλο ο οποιος εχει σαν κυρια εκτρωφη τα γκουλτιανς και μετα τα καναρινια. Επισης να αναφερω οτι ποτε μα ποτε του ο φιλος δεν εχει βαλει παραμανα και οτι τα πουλια του ταιζουν απο μονα τους και επωαζουν τους νεοσους χωρις βοηθεια.

1) η φωλια που εχω βαλει ειναι εξωτερικη πλαστικη τετραγωνη 15 χ 15
2) Ησυχο μερος, οχι προς θεου, οταν εχεις πουλια δεν μπορεις να εχεις και ησυχο μερος.Ο χωρος εχει καναρινια 
3) τα πουλια τα εχω απο 2 μηνων οπως μου τα εχει δωσει ο φιλος μου γεννημενα και τα 2 τον Νοεμβνριο του 2010
4) Το ζευγαρι οντως εχει δεσει απο την πρωτη στιγμη, παιγνιδακια χαδια κτλ
5)Το βραδυ κοιμουηνται μαζι στην πατηθρα ( εκτος αν λογομαχησουν και κοιμουνται χωρια χαχαχ) 
6) Ηταν η πρωτη γεννα για το θηλυκο οντως , τωρα φτασαμε στην 3η με το ιδιο αποτελεσμα. τους εχω αφαιρεση την φωλια΄.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...gouldians.jpg/






Νομιζω απαντησα στις ερωτησεις σας.

----------


## Windsa

Πω-πω...τα πουλια είναι πανέμορφα!!! Και μεταλλάξεις κιόλας! Ο κίτρινος αρσενικός βασιλιάς!!!
Να τα χαίρεσαι!



> τα πουλια τα εχω απο 2 μηνων οπως μου τα εχει δωσει ο φιλος μου γεννημενα και τα 2 τον Νοεμβνριο του 2010


Τα πουλια είναι ακόμα νεαρά και είναι κάπως λογικό να μην κλισσισουν τη πρώτη γεννα. (Εννοώ πρώτη φορα, αφού έχουνε κάνει 3 γενες στη σειρά...έτσι δεν είναι?). Καλά έκανες που έβγαλες τη φωλια. Πρέπει να ξεκουραστούν τώρα λίγο.



> Ησυχο μερος, οχι προς θεου, οταν εχεις πουλια δεν μπορεις να εχεις και ησυχο μερος.Ο χωρος εχει καναρινια


Όταν λέω ήσυχο μέρος εννοώ να μην περνάνε άνθρωποι και να μην υπάρχει κίνηση μπροστά τους. Φωνές καναρινιών δεν τους ενοχλούν  :winky: 



> Το ζευγαρι οντως εχει δεσει απο την πρωτη στιγμη, παιγνιδακια χαδια κτλ
> 5)Το βραδυ κοιμουηνται μαζι στην πατηθρα ( εκτος αν λογομαχησουν και κοιμουνται χωρια χαχαχ)


Τώρα αν το ζευγάρι έχει δεθεί δείχνει ο χορός του αρσενικού και αντιδραση της θηλυκιας. Ο Αρσενικός σου χορεύει? Τους έχεις δει να ζευγαρώνουν? (τα gouldians ζευγαρώνουν στη φωλια πιο συχνά, και τα ακούς να κάνουν "κάτι" μέσα ))) Αν ζευγάρι είναι ταιριαστό κάθονται διπλα και συχνά βάζουν της ουρές τους μαζί να κάνουν ένα X. Τα gouldians δεν ξύνουν (δεν χαϊδεύουν) ο ένας τον άλλον όπως μερικά αλλα παραδείσια.
 Το ένα ζευγαράκι μου από πρώτη μέρα που έβαλα τι φωλια κοιμούνται μέσα και οι δυο. Σήμερα έχουνε κάνει το πρώτο αυγουλάκι. (Εγώ από 5 ζευγάρια έχω μονο ένα που μου γεννάει και ταΐζει μωρά μονα τους).

Αν είναι όντως ταιριαστό ζευγάρι πιστεύω θα σου φροντίζουν την επομενη γεννα. Καλή συνεχεια! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα πως χορεύει ο αρσενικός μετά το τρέμουλο του κεφαλιού του.Επίσης κοίτα η θηλυκή αριστερά πως τρέμει χαμηλώνει το κεφάλι και φτερουγίζει η ουρά της.Αυτό ακριβώς είναι ένδειξη ζευγαρώματος,με τον αρσενικό να την έλκει και αυτή να δέχεται τον χορό του.Τα βίντεο είναι από τα δικά μου  πουλιά όταν είχα Γκούλντιαν.Τώρα δεν έχω.

----------


## Windsa

Κωστα, Ειναι η Κιμβερλυ??? )))))

----------


## Marilenaki

ααα Κωνσταντινε τι τελειος χορευτης ειναι αυτος!!!! χαχαχ εχει πολυ γελιο!!!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωστα, Ειναι η Κιμβερλυ??? )))))


Ναι Πωλήνα η Κιμπερλη είναι.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ τι γέλιο που έχει ο αρσενικός έτσι που χοροπηδάει τσουπ τσουπ τσουπ!! τέλειος... τι είδους χορός είναι? break dance?  :Anim 18:   ::   ::  


 :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι break dance βρε Αλεξανδρε!!

Εδω χορευει Hip Hop.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Τι break dance βρε Αλεξανδρε!!
> 
> Εδω χορευει Hip Hop.


σωστός!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

> σωστός!!!!!!!


ΧαΧαΧα!!!!

----------


## goshalim

Καλησπερα , 
Να με συγχωρειτε που καθυστηρω λιγο στις απαντησεις μου.

Ακριβως ετσι μου χορευει ο αρσενικος μου οπως στο βιντεο.
Η αληθεια ομως δεν τουν εχω δει να το κανει μαζι με την θυληκια οπως επισης δεν τους εχω δει ποτε στην φωλια.

Οσον αφορα το ησυχο μερος , ειναι το εκτροφειο μου , και κανεις δεν παει εκει πανω εκτος απο εμενα οταν πρεπει.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τότε εγώ νομίζω  ότι είναι άπειρα ακόμα.

----------


## dionysis

και μενα μου κανουν αυγα και δεν καθονται φιλε..

----------


## pantazo

Καλησπέρα,

θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, τα gouldian έχουν οπτική επαφή με τα καναρίνια; Τι υλικό φωλιάς χρησιμοποιείς;

Αντώνης

----------


## goshalim

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι, 

Ειμαι πλεον στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ενημερωσω οτι επιτελους το ζευγαρι μου βρηκε τον δρομο του,Αφου εχουν ξανφτιαξει την φωλια τους , γεννησε και εκατσε στα αυγα της, ΜΕγαλη εντυπωση μου κανει οτι καθετε και ο αρσενικος. Δεν το εχω ξαναδει αυτο, 

Καθετε σε 4 αυγα απο της 9/11 αρα σε 15 μερα περιμενω με αγωνια τα πρωτα γκουλτιανς.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δεν εχεις κανει ωοσκοπηση να φανταστω

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι δικιο εχει ο Νικος κανε και καμια οωσκοπιση!!!!!!

Μπορει να μην εχουν πουλακια και να ειναι ασπορα!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ σου ευχομαι το καλυτερο ! δεν ειχα δει το θεμα οταν το ειχες ξεκινησει ! σιγουρα μια ωοσκοπηση θα βοηθουσε αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ψιλοφοβαμαι την πιθανη απειρια τους στην ενοχληση σου και την αντιδραση τους .να το κανεις αν εχεις φακο που να φτανει ωστε η ωοσκοπηση να γινει χωρις να μετακινησεις αυγα ή φωλια αλλα μεσα στη φωλια

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

συμφωνω με τον Δημητρη....Ειναι ενα θεμα.Θα ηταν κριμα να τα παρατησουν

----------


## goshalim

Ευχαριστω παιδια 

Να σας πω την αληθεια και ασπορα να ειναι δεν με ενοχλει στην παρουσα φαση, Με αρκει που τα εχω δει να καθονται μετα απο 4 αποτυχεμενες προσπαθειες. Αν ειναι να βγουνε πουλακια θα βγουνε.

----------


## silverhawk

αντε μπραβο Γιωργο!!!! με το καλο λοιπον!!! ακολουθησες καποια συγκεκριμενη μεθοδο για το ζευγαρωμα?

----------


## goshalim

Μπα , καμια Μανωλη μεθοδο  τα πουλια ηταν μαζι εδω και 12 μηνες σχεδον , μια απλη φωλια και νημα.

----------

